# Speed gems 2 How many Turns????????????



## rc-addiction (Sep 15, 2004)

I have a old speed gems 2 electric motor and i can't find out what turn it is. I was told it was a 12 or 13 double but i don't know how to tell. Please help!! It is a orange can with a orange end bell and has dual ball bearings and timing marks. If anyone could help out it would be great............


----------

